# soundstream reference 405 really like this?



## johnny23 (Apr 10, 2014)

hey there, its my first post here.
ive had problems with my soundstream reference 405 amp, so far its burnt 2 old school soundstream spl 10 subwoofers, one classic kicker subwoofer, and one mtx subwoofer, and to mention it almost burnt my blaupunkt 12 inch velocity subwoofer. its also burnt my original dvc german mbquart speakers (channels 3&4) and i'm sick of it!
after buying new speakers for the rear, I double checked everything in the amp, I noticed both fuses were 50 amps, so I replaced them with the stock 20 amp fuses, now theres no audio at all in the rear channel, so its basically broken.
the sub channel was always at high power mode, and I never overpower it. so I see no reason for it blowing my subwoofers.
when I brought it to the repair shop, the guy there said channels 3&4 of the amp were burnt, and cannot be repaired, and he has found no problems in the sub channel so far...


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Maybe the DC offset needs to be set.

I'd stop hooking up subs after two burned ones. Something isn't right (assuming the amp is installed and set up correctly).

Everything can be fixed...check that, most amps can be fixed. You need to ask yourself if it's worth fixing.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

These amplifiers don't have a dc offset pot.


The reason they burn subs is because there is large amounts of DC voltage present on the subwoofer terminals. Around 38vdc IIRC, the feb board will have to be replaced (JandRelectronix has them). 


I would suggest the feb boards get resoldered, they form small hairline cracks on the solder joints which makes the channels cut on and off with any slight bump or tap on the amplifier.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Aha, no pot to adjust DC offset. I wasn't sure, but is thought for sure that it was a DC voltage issue at the output.


----------



## black.rain (Dec 23, 2013)

damn sounds scary...i just help my friend install a ref 405 with an spl12 sub thank god everything went OK
sound fantastic!!


----------



## johnny23 (Apr 10, 2014)

TrickyRicky said:


> These amplifiers don't have a dc offset pot.
> 
> 
> The reason they burn subs is because there is large amounts of DC voltage present on the subwoofer terminals. Around 38vdc IIRC, the feb board will have to be replaced (JandRelectronix has them).
> ...


I'm sorry for not being able to reply for a while, I had connectivity problems here...
feb board? where can I find that? any pictures?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a link.

Make sure you get the same one as the one you'll be replacing. They are a bit different but you can spot the differences.


Don't know if your going to tackle this on your own, if so I suggest you purchase some ChipQuick solder (alloy solder?). It melts like butter and remains hot enough for you to heat up all the solder joints on the vertical/daughter board so you can remove it WITHOUT damaging solder pads. Not something I would recommend someone to do if they never soldered before because they are just asking to damage the boards.


----------



## johnny23 (Apr 10, 2014)

TrickyRicky said:


> Here's a link.
> 
> Make sure you get the same one as the one you'll be replacing. They are a bit different but you can spot the differences.
> 
> ...


thanks. I have soldered many times before. so I won't have any problems with that.


----------



## johnny23 (Apr 10, 2014)

um I checked the link just now, but ebay didn't find any results, where else should I check?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Ebay, "soundstream driver pcb" that's where jandrelectronix sells them. Just add @aol.com and you can email him directly. Very nice guy, purchased many times from him. I believe he was a soundstream tech back in the day, he has OEM parts.


----------



## johnny23 (Apr 10, 2014)

TrickyRicky said:


> Ebay, "soundstream driver pcb" that's where jandrelectronix sells them. Just add @aol.com and you can email him directly. Very nice guy, purchased many times from him. I believe he was a soundstream tech back in the day, he has OEM parts.


I found him! but too bad he does not ship to my country... looks like i'll have to find it somewhere else.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

johnny23 said:


> I found him! but too bad he does not ship to my country... looks like i'll have to find it somewhere else.


If your willing to pay for shipping I'll ship it to you. I have an extra one but you'll have to confirm its the correct one as I wont be held liable once you get it.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The amount of DC offset to damage a sub should trigger the protection circuit.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It SHOULD but in practice, rarely did. As much as I liked the Refs I wouldn't ever run one. I'd run a first generation Rubicon, even sacrificing some power, over the References.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny23 (Apr 10, 2014)

TrickyRicky said:


> If your willing to pay for shipping I'll ship it to you. I have an extra one but you'll have to confirm its the correct one as I wont be held liable once you get it.


oh, I already found one just now. thanks for the offer though.


----------

